# Anyone ever seen this?



## KCBfalcon58 (Mar 20, 2006)

When my cousin skinned out the head of his bowkill he found this buck had fangs. Just wondering if it's common, I've never seen it.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

It's not common , but not unheard of either . I think it may go unnoticed alot of times .


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Pretty neat tho . Looks cool on that European mount


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Nosferatu, the Buck!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Could be like elk teeth.They have the same thing but not pointed and they are ivory.See if you can find a jeweler that would look at them and see if they'r ivory.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Was there a wooden stake nearby?


----------



## nam1975 (Oct 27, 2014)

They do happen occasionally? I just saw an article on it, but did not read it.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

That's a great European mount. I've never seen that but out of the 35 or so deer I've killed. I've only looked a 3 of their teeth.


----------

